# Post pics of your engines/engine bays!



## RB26 Z33 (Apr 2, 2007)

As the title say: Post pics of your engine bays! It would be an interesting thread to see everybody collaborate.

No complete bay yet but:


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

The old RB20DE










Havent got any pics of the 30 on this computer and its raining so im not going outside to take one! Pretty much looks the same to be honest just has a turbo hanging of the side and it sais '2500' rather than '2000' on the coil cover


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

This is my engine... Respect the elder, old age technology present.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Almost have it how I want it.

Nismo strut bar is on it's way, and the black harness cover will soon be changed for a Robson carbon one. Airbox scoop is next on the list....








http://www.angelfire.com/ultra/nickmartin/untitled.bmp


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Here's a latest pic of my Top Secret RB28...
Not a brilliant pic but you get the idea 











Before a few finishing touches were done;


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Good thread! This should be very interesting.


----------



## Skyracer [se] (Mar 31, 2005)

A few things not mounted, just waiting for some time...


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Pretty stock looking bay of the Nur...









Shot with K800i at 2007-04-08


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Engine pics*

Engine bay pics you say--well i think i have a few...:runaway: All my own work....


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Engine for sale... or should I say, sold....









Shot with W800i at 2006-05-21









Shot with W800i at 2006-05-21

Brand new Nur engine for sale.


----------



## dave100 (Oct 23, 2006)

markyboy, that engine bay is outstanding :thumbsup:


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Heres my RB26 I've been working on for past 6 months. Its in my 1999 R34 GTR Vspec.


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

Some of the best engine pics I've seen! Mucho Kudos! :thumbsup: 

Here's mine...











keep this thread going....opcorn:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

JBWanagan; excellent engine bay. Looks stunning. 

Is that a Gruppe M induction i spy there? Have they finally got it into production?


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

r33 v-spec said:


> JBWanagan; excellent engine bay. Looks stunning.
> 
> Is that a Gruppe M induction i spy there? Have they finally got it into production?


That's the Gruppe M alright, very nice  I'm waiting to hear if it fits with the V-SpecII bonnet and Nismo inlet pipes at the moment....

http://www.gruppem.co.jp/application/ram_en/ms/nissan.html#


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Keep me posted Nick. If need be via PM, thanks


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey guys,
thanks for compliments. Yes Gruppe M intake #22. just got it a few months ago. Love it.
Everyones engine bays are so nice. Its nice to see everyones personal touches on their GTRs.

Oh.. for NickM. 
I have standard bonnet right now it slightly taps it on the right side not bad though. I have the SUnline-Racing hood coming.
Hopefully no problems with clearence.


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

JBwangan said:


> Hey guys,
> thanks for compliments. Yes Gruppe M intake #22. just got it a few months ago. Love it.
> Everyones engine bays are so nice. Its nice to see everyones personal touches on their GTRs.
> 
> ...


Does the Sunline Racing bonnet come with a drainage system like the Nismo? I've seen only the topside of that brand. It looks just like the Nismo R-tune hood.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey Tim,
I got cause it has the optional rain guard which I ordered with it. Not sure about the drainage part though.
I hear from Daryl were gonna see you soon here in Socal?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Heres mine


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

^^^ Pure Pornography


----------



## gtr34serge (Aug 17, 2006)

where in PA do you live? we should get together some time.





JBwangan said:


> Hey guys,
> thanks for compliments. Yes Gruppe M intake #22. just got it a few months ago. Love it.
> Everyones engine bays are so nice. Its nice to see everyones personal touches on their GTRs.
> 
> ...


----------



## gtr34serge (Aug 17, 2006)

if you don't mind me asking how much your Nismo bar was and is it hard to get? Beautiful engine bays!! Keep up the good work.

Thanks



bnr34vspec said:


> Does the Sunline Racing bonnet come with a drainage system like the Nismo? I've seen only the topside of that brand. It looks just like the Nismo R-tune hood.


----------



## mitch R33 (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi there nocturnal just admiring your clear cam pulley cover, can you tell me where you got this from i want one for my r33 gtst, like yesterday. Cheers Andy


----------



## gtr34serge (Aug 17, 2006)

*.*

trying to post an image of my engine but I am not allowed too for some reason? Can someone in admin. turn on my post attachments at the bottom of the screen please. 

Thanks,

Brad


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

I dont have new pic of the engine with the carbon fiber covers,
will post new pics when new engine is in ( I just have to find one first,anyone selling RB26DETT?)


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

my rb30 before it went in


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

A couple of my engine bay.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

mitch R33 said:


> Hi there nocturnal just admiring your clear cam pulley cover, can you tell me where you got this from i want one for my r33 gtst, like yesterday. Cheers Andy


You can get clear can cover pulleys from Reimax or greddy. The Greddy ones are all over ebay.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

gtr34serge said:


> if you don't mind me asking how much your Nismo bar was and is it hard to get? Beautiful engine bays!! Keep up the good work.
> 
> Thanks


 I found my Nismo Strut bar at Global Auto Japan. it was like 1650.00 udes. Ughhhhh...Excellent condition though.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

not the best pic I have or the cleanest bay, but it is the most recent:


----------



## ADR33GTR (Jul 1, 2007)

Some works of art here lads, hopefully mine will be here soon


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

JBwangan said:


> Oh.. for NickM.
> I have standard bonnet right now it slightly taps it on the right side not bad though. I have the SUnline-Racing hood coming.
> Hopefully no problems with clearence.


Thanks for the info, looks great. It's not clear from their webpage whether it doesn't fit with the V-Spec II bonnet or R-Tune or both. Just says carbon. Hopefully I'll be able to find out next week.


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

JBwangan said:


> Heres my RB26 I've been working on for past 6 months. Its in my 1999 R34 GTR Vspec.


:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

Looking good Jay, Your parts look nice on the local GTR's  That means yours is going to make babies cry! :bawling: 

Chico


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Hello,

Here is my engine bay:


















.

JBWangan your engine bay is really awesome !!!!! I'm very interested in gruppe M induction. In your opinion the gruppe M is compatible with my Trust pipping KIT?

The Gruppe M site says that the Ram Air is not compatible with carbon bonnet. someone knows the reason? 

I bought a sun-line racing carbon bonnet some weeks ago :thumbsup: . But, at today, i've not fitted it in my car because i'm waiting for other body parts

Thks

Carlo :wavey:


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

And mine.......



























Admirals old one...









Markyboys....









Tanaka engineering one....


----------



## OUT-LAWZ (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## D4NNY (Jan 19, 2007)

mines isnt the cleanist but only had it six month and it been nothing but probs


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

Yup. I'll be there mid July. I wonder if that rain guard would fit my R-tune hood.



JBwangan said:


> Hey Tim,
> I got cause it has the optional rain guard which I ordered with it. Not sure about the drainage part though.
> I hear from Daryl were gonna see you soon here in Socal?


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

I got my Nismo strut bar off of Yahoo Auctions Japan. It was kinda hard to get. After losing out on 3 auctions, I finally got one for 90,000 yen. Back when they were available from Nissan/Nismo they went for around 60,000-70,000 yen.



gtr34serge said:


> if you don't mind me asking how much your Nismo bar was and is it hard to get? Beautiful engine bays!! Keep up the good work.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

I did have a great pic for this thread. Our club had a meet today and one of our members has just finished building an RB20DETT (thats right RB20 Twin Turbo)

Quite impressive really, uses all the turbo gear from an RB26, but my SD card somehow got corrupted and i lost all the pics i took


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

johnny_0 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here is my engine bay:
> 
> ...


Hey Carlo,
Beautiful engine bay yourself! I'm not sure if the Gruppe M will fit the trust piping. My mechanic had to make some adjustments on the nismo piping I had to make the intake fit. What he did I don't exactly know cause He's full Japanese and just nods a lot when I talk to him. LOL!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

JBwangan said:


> What he did I don't exactly know cause He's full Japanese and just nods a lot when I talk to him. LOL!


Hahaha....PMSL!!! I can imagine that. 

Some very nice engine bays here. Gruppe M looks awesome, but not entirely sure i want the hassle with the R-Tune bonnet and Nismo inlet piping


----------



## gt0311 (Oct 12, 2004)

Heres a pic from a few months ago but i will get some more soon


----------



## gt0311 (Oct 12, 2004)

here a a fresh 1 . I will make them smaller next time.


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

just incase you forgot.. you put a sticker on saying "BATTERY IN TRUNK"??  



gt0311 said:


> here a a fresh 1 . I will make them smaller next time.


----------



## gt0311 (Oct 12, 2004)

RH18 said:


> just incase you forgot.. you put a sticker on saying "BATTERY IN TRUNK"??


 good eye:thumbsup: for insurances , I most indicated were the battery is located.


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

fair enough mate. your motor looks great: not much 'bling' but looks like it means business. i like it.:thumbsup:


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## Fujiyama (Feb 5, 2007)

my r33, just painted the valve cover a bit blingy in a pearl with flake


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

*My R33*


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

Totalburnout said:


> Tanaka engineering one....



Are this engine covers painted or real chromed? the look like the hks one. i love it:










how can they do that? i don't saw any owners with covers in this finish....

sweet


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

This thread should come with an 18 certificate for car porn!


----------



## logic (Aug 26, 2006)

Bandit said:


> A couple of my engine bay.


what type of wheels are those ?


----------



## Deazy (Apr 19, 2007)

Untouched at the moment because to be honest, I havn't a clue where to start


----------



## RB26 Z33 (Apr 2, 2007)

Great thread guys! Loving all the pics. Keep them coming!



logic said:


> what type of wheels are those ?




Gram lights w/ Titan coating..


----------



## logic (Aug 26, 2006)

RB26 Z33 said:


> Great thread guys! Loving all the pics. Keep them coming!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any idea or links where i could get me a set of those?


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

DRAG and DRIFT sell them 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/drag-drift.html


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Wheels*

Speak to DRAGandDRIFT of the traders section, he has a pic or two on one of the threads showing the wheels and others he can get hold of.


----------



## logic (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanx guys!


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

Fujiyama said:


> my r33, just painted the valve cover a bit blingy in a pearl with flake


By itself I don't like the color, but on the engine and everything together it looks amazing


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

What cooling panel/carbon fan cover is that - HKS? I know its got an HKS logo on it but doesnt mean it HKS before i get any cheeky comments!


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

ALl those panel covers are one-off by HKS for their demo R34. So beautiful I want those carbon tanks so bad.


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

logic said:


> what type of wheels are those ?


As others have said they are Rays Gram Light 57S Pro with Titanium Lip and i got them from Rick at DragandDrift.

See my other thread for more pics and details.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/76798-new-wheels-finally.html



On another note. Is the centre plaque on the spark plug cover on the HKS car available or is it a one off for 'their' cars???



P.s. Some lovely looking engine bays out there :bowdown1:


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Center plaque was available but it was a little different than the one on the HKS GTR now. I scored one a while ago. Very Rare item.


----------



## gtr34serge (Aug 17, 2006)

*.*

here is fine from last year. Have some more added to it but need top get them pics.


----------



## gtr34serge (Aug 17, 2006)

*.*

how do i make it bigger?




gtr34serge said:


> here is fine from last year. Have some more added to it but need top get them pics.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That's fine, if you click it it will open up a new window, full-size


----------



## RB26 Z33 (Apr 2, 2007)

Great stuff


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

:nervous:


----------



## Atropoides (May 24, 2007)

sideways.taff said:


> :nervous:


New stealth technology???


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

sideways.taff said:


> :nervous:


lol love it.

Great thread guys, keep the photos coming :smokin: 

- Kevin.


----------



## jko (May 9, 2007)

I'm to embarrassed to post my engine bay cause its so dirty :chuckle: 

Everyone's engine bays look so clean! Any tips guys?


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

Atropoides said:


> New stealth technology???


No, that's the economically friendly Skyline. :chuckle:


----------



## chaz_r33_gtr (Aug 6, 2005)

Heres some pics of mine, bling bling  Not quite finished yet but looks way better than it did i.e flaking paint of plenum and cam cover etc..

cheers
Chaz


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Got any BIGGER pics I cant read the fine print on the radiator cap!:chuckle:


----------



## chaz_r33_gtr (Aug 6, 2005)

PSML  Sorry I forgot to resize the image before uploading to my webspace.. Ill resize it slightly....!


----------



## mandyn (May 26, 2007)

Really impressive -hope mine looks like this soon!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/5286/japsetreff1315juli2007myl7.jpg

Here is one of mine!  Not much compared to many of the other one posted here but It's a start!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

One more!  

http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/9505/japsetreff1315juli2007mse1.jpg


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

JonR32GTR said:


> One more!
> 
> http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/9505/japsetreff1315juli2007mse1.jpg


lovely. clean and simple.


----------



## VSPEC-33 (Jul 20, 2006)

Stock, dirty, and in pieces...... One day i'll get it all painted up and mint, but no where near what most have you have done! They're all showpieces:smokin:


----------



## Peter GTR32 (Nov 6, 2004)




----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*A likkle one from me*


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

finally got around to snapping and uploading pics of my DIY effort:









closeup of the intakes and the Nismo oil separator (modified to vent to atmosphere):









the fuel system:









BOV, water injection pump, oil filter thingie - this area of the bay is still messy:









another overview:









while we're at it...my cockpit:









DIY industrial-themed stereo:









Accusump, water/meth 6 liter tank, battery:









the car, today - ran 1.9 bars scramble boost to pull away from an F430


----------



## LivingMovie (Oct 16, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


>


Now THAT's a cockpit :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

Some may say it's too "busy", but I love it.

Before we get off the topic though, here's my engine bay.....
Keep in mind I haven't picked her up yet, since I bought her 9 months ago.eek: )


----------



## Levi_501 (Jan 4, 2006)

*This may interest you...*

Definitely not the cleanest engine bay, however probably one of the most unique :chuckle: 










Ok, have a proper look :chuckle: 










This is my MG Montego 6R4, the only one that was ever made. This is a proper group B rally car, used against the likes of the Audi Quattro S1, Peugeot T16 Metro 6R4 Lancia 037.

As you can see it has an RB26 engine, (replaces crappy 2.0lt Rover M16) with GTR gearbox, difs and drive shafts. It uses Group B rally suspension, with Bilstein inverted dampers with rose jointed ends.

The car is still being built with plenty of work to go. I am hoping to have it driveable for next summer.

If you guys are interested, I will put up a new thread.

Just thought you may like to see a slightly different engine bay :chuckle:


----------



## Levi_501 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

LivingMovie said:


> Now THAT's a cockpit :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:
> 
> Some may say it's too "busy", but I love it.


I was morally against overdone cockpits and gauges, but after losing two engines in six months, I find it comforting to be able to monitor everything - every basic gauge, plus wideband lambda and det cans permanently running. If something feels ever so slightly off, I can immediately check the lambda, air flows, or switch to Aux 2 input on my stereo and have a listen. Or I can make a change to the ignition map at a red light and immediately see if it's good or not. :thumbsup:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Levi_501 said:


>


excellent! did you get the entire AWD system in there?

And from the pic - I can finally clearly see where to block off the recirc piping when I remove it entirely. I mean, I'd have figured it out anyways when tearing apart the intakes, but I like to visualize the surgery in detail before I go in


----------



## Levi_501 (Jan 4, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> excellent! did you get the entire AWD system in there?



Fcuking right I did :chuckle:


----------



## i4dat (Sep 29, 2006)

Here's a picture of mine. Its still pretty much stock, but right now I am trying to pick either the HKS Racing Chamber kit or the Trust Greddy Suction kit. 

And I am in the process of removing the flaking black paint of off the plenum.










Any opinions on which kit to get? And is the damn rusted bolt for the rear turbo intake elbow a PTA to remove?????


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

I thought I'd go colour codes to match the body.

I was thinking of the polished look, but as my engine is relatively standard, I did not want a _look_ the BHP could not match.

So I went for clean and understated. 



















I am real chuffed with the overall look now it is finished off with the carbon details, (photos taken before completion). :thumbsup: 

See more in my R32 restoration thread here:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/77638-j5-restoration.html?highlight=Restoration


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Looks very clean Scott, like nissan should have done. Fair play mate

Smokey :smokin:


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Time to get back to basics - lets play spot the modification (singular) :chuckle: 










Respect to all you bling merchants :smokin:


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

heres mine
fresh paint









































also trunk


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

heres mine! not as spotty ^^


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Mine 


Terje.


----------



## PK GTR (May 23, 2007)

And mine

Pete.


----------



## slydawg65 (Oct 24, 2005)

heres mine...


----------



## G.T.R (Jul 7, 2007)

[/IMG]
Stock minus the intake looks can be decieving she holds her own for a 91


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Its stock officer :chuckle:


----------



## seagull (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## Zabijak (Jul 9, 2007)

Heres mine:










That's how it was when i bought it, still haven't done anything to it


----------



## AndreasW (Sep 20, 2006)

My NUR engine.


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

An update of my engine bay.


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

my homebuilt rb26/30


----------



## Luv2xlr8 (Feb 6, 2008)

joker69 said:


> Are this engine covers painted or real chromed? the look like the hks one. i love it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any more info on this car? Spec or even larger pictures of the engine bay??


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

felixy69 said:


> heres mine
> fresh paint
> 
> 
> ...




that was last year!!
now this is the finish product !


----------



## markr32gtr (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

updated piccy.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

*Some Updated pics of my Engine bay.*

Car just went in the shop yesterday for a few more bits.
thanks for looking.


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

what else did u get now....
btw : ur's still the best on here !!


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

So glad you didnt sell the car JB, you cant sell something like that. ps (can you post links to pics on you blog, so i (viewers) can save them at a higher resolution? Cheers)

Anyone see the differences in this pic?


----------



## DiRTgarage (Oct 5, 2007)

Dynamix said:


> So glad you didnt sell the car JB, you cant sell something like that. ps (can you post links to pics on you blog, so i (viewers) can save them at a higher resolution? Cheers)
> 
> Anyone see the differences in this pic?


2 x RB13's


----------



## DiRTgarage (Oct 5, 2007)

here's my effort...not a great quality pic but you get the idea.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Not a skyline but


----------



## Ant GTR (Jul 20, 2003)

mine


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

DiRTgarage said:


> here's my effort...not a great quality pic but you get the idea.


I like this picture of your (current) engine bay alot more!  Looks amazing bud, well done.


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

Dynamix said:


> So glad you didnt sell the car JB, you cant sell something like that. ps (can you post links to pics on you blog, so i (viewers) can save them at a higher resolution? Cheers)
> 
> Anyone see the differences in this pic?


yeah, whats with the other piping going to the manifold?


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

old skool ,built in 1995 by ARC ...
2.7 bore up 
how does it drive ?
you should see how it run . nobody want's test it
everything is original from then .
be a shame to change it mofo'r lives in a balloon.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)




----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hope to get my car in a magazine one day.


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

this is mine! well its not like that at the moment!







[/[/IMG]


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

My RB20


----------



## ratcapa (May 13, 2008)




----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

^^^^^Very nice^^^^^


----------



## ratcapa (May 13, 2008)

Thanks Alex but after reading your rebuild thread i feel somewhat of a cheat. I bought mine as you see it! You've obviously put alot of time and effort into your project and come up trumps, hat is off.:bowdown1:


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

*97 R33 GTR - here's mine *

these pics are in another thread - and are rubbish quality (taken with my phone @ night)

but I'm bored, so I'm contributing again :thumbsup:

This is how it came into the country a year ago....










And now....




























I spent 3 months stripping, cleaning, fixing oil leaks, powder coating and making it all a bit "bling" !! :clap:


----------



## markr32gtr (Dec 2, 2008)

my engine from this 








to
















Have I put the oil catch tank on right still got the top to finish and a oil relocation kit to go on


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

my stock nissan skyline er34 gtr vspec-II nür engine bay










but not for long ;-)


----------



## AlienWorkshop (Nov 15, 2007)

almost new engine bay ^^


----------



## racer98 (Nov 17, 2001)

joker69 said:


> my stock nissan skyline er34 gtr vspec-II nür engine bay
> 
> 
> 
> ...




good luck with it............................


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

Here's a few pics of my engine bay... Dirty and nasty since the car's been in hibernation for some months by now. In addition, lighting is less good than what one may have hoped for.

There'll be some major changes to it before long if all goes as planned. Less colours and more of a 'racing look'.


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

markr32gtr said:


> my engine


Where did you get the red hose for the catch tank?


----------



## OUT-LAWZ (Jun 7, 2006)

HERE IS MINE


----------



## markr32gtr (Dec 2, 2008)

MarkMcQ said:


> Where did you get the red hose for the catch tank?


got it of ebay 10m for £26 I found some braided pipe in a shop next to me but then wanted £60 just for 3m braided pipe 3 x M 15 MM BORE RED SILICONE COOLANT / BREATHER HOSE on eBay, also Engine Tuning Parts, Performance Tuning Parts, Car Tuning Styling, Cars, Parts Vehicles (end time 04-Mar-09 19:43:31 GMT)


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

ANDY H said:


> this is mine! well its not like that at the moment!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW. I love everything about your R32. Beautiful. Makes me wanna ditch my R34 and get going on a R32 GTR project.


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## slo32 (Apr 18, 2008)

my rb26/30


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

I had some spare time earlier and gave it a clean. I also added some carbon radiator holders from Newera, thanks Matty and Miguel.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Mine! 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

slo32 said:


> my rb26/30



that kind of looks like john munros engine bay...


----------



## vettekiller (Feb 29, 2008)

my spec nur engine with tomei set up 600hp to wheels.


----------



## gtr.craig (Aug 7, 2008)

Levi_501 said:


>


Extreme respect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i had an 85 monte turbo around 4 years ago.
it was my introduction to turbo power
i t was a very good example too.running 208bhp.
then it was followed up by an 87 silvia,impreza wrx,impreza type ra,evo 6 a 600 bhp 33gtr 2.8 and now a 3.0 32 gtr
i still hava a soft spot for the montego
i said to my dad adout 30 times imagine putting the skyline engine in the montego he just laughed lol.
i never thought in my wildest dreams id ever see it for real!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
that made me smile in a big way:clap::clap::clap:
again major respect!!!!!!!!!!!!:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## boostdead33 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## markr32gtr (Dec 2, 2008)

mine now 
from 








to


----------



## two_evil (Apr 10, 2009)

*twin hks 3037*



























Hope they work, first time uploading photos. Its not quite finished yet. got to love the hks 3037s


----------



## rb26r32 (Sep 5, 2008)

still on the docs in japan









not long ago









then









soon after









finally


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

What no more, this is great can not wait for my skyline finger crossed this week.


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## tryingtobebest (Apr 9, 2008)

rb26r32 said:


> still on the docs in japan
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Shows that lots of time was spend to that bay!))) looking good)


----------



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

*My Skyline engine bays*

My Skylines that I have owned an what I did to the engine bays.

My first R33 GTR RB 26 DETT
with it in pieces









With it finished









My Second R33 GTR RB 26 DETT Mines tuned

before:


















after:




























cheers

Martyn


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

^^ Is that a ARC Duel entry cooler and piping kit i see there?


----------



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

Hi Piggaz

yep it is ARC dual entry pipework with full HKS hard pipe kit and HKS turbos!

cheers

Martyn


----------



## olah.inc (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## flovv (Jun 28, 2007)

olah.inc said:


>


VERY NICE COLOUR on the engine!!
What is the brand and where did you get that?

BR, Stefan


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

This is mine, full and funtional


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

i can get into this willy waving contest now that i have something worth waving 


























Alex


----------



## olah.inc (Mar 11, 2009)

flovv said:


> VERY NICE COLOUR on the engine!!
> What is the brand and where did you get that?
> 
> BR, Stefan


vht wrinkle paint


----------



## NG11 (May 3, 2010)

Just learnt how to attach pics, major thanks to Matt =P

Here is the heart of my car


----------



## tryingtobebest (Apr 9, 2008)

^NG11 very nice bay!)


----------



## NG11 (May 3, 2010)

tryingtobebest said:


> ^NG11 very nice bay!)



Thank you


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

Was hoping someone on here could help me out.. 

Wanted to know the details of the bolts that bolt the coil pack cover to the engine.. 

Thanks in advance..


----------



## NOSSie (Jun 22, 2008)

tomek said:


> Was hoping someone on here could help me out..
> 
> Wanted to know the details of the bolts that bolt the coil pack cover to the engine..
> 
> Thanks in advance..


in sweden we call them M4 about 30mm will do it


----------



## johangtr (Nov 6, 2005)

mine rb30


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

johangtr said:


> mine rb30




I like!!! Where is that plenum from??? Its massive!!!


----------



## johangtr (Nov 6, 2005)

it's from RIPS


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

MGT-Racing built and mapped with GT4088r power


----------



## emu002 (May 15, 2008)

Was this the one that was on the dyno on saturday?

I was there having a vaccum pipe replaced

It sounded very nice :shy:


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Think that might of been davew's car from 'The GTR Shop'


----------



## vettekiller (Feb 29, 2008)

NEW UPGRADE FOR MY R33GTR 750WHP RACE GAS!!


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

vettekiller said:


> NEW UPGRADE FOR MY R33GTR 750WHP RACE GAS!!



what turbo is on there? looks small for 750 wheel power !4094?


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

here's how mine looked before i tidied it up








and this is what it looked like after a weekend tarting it up








not finished yet but i'm getting their


----------



## flovv (Jun 28, 2007)

MrGT said:


> here's how mine looked before i tidied it up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very, very nice!!

That is how I like my engine bay to look like ... dont know if I will get there with this car though ... I just want to drive all the time 

/Stefan


----------



## GTRFOREVER (Mar 1, 2010)

An old pic of my engine bay


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

couple of mine from last week or two , trying to keep it std looking


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

creedonsr20det said:


> what turbo is on there? looks small for 750 wheel power !4094?


looks like a gt35r with a 1.06 rear or a gt3582r with a 1.06 rear and yes 750 will need alot of boost. i ran one on my rb30 @ 2 bar did 650bhp @ fly v power. good luck..


----------



## PL_GTR (Apr 7, 2010)

omg those engine bays are insane cool, god i need to work on mine.


----------



## GTRFOREVER (Mar 1, 2010)

and here is a more recent picture @ yorkshire top 50 show winning 1st prize for engine bay


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

mine is getting there.....










now with a matching twin turbo pipe thanks to speedingpanter  (saving many hours of polishing lol) 
really ought to get that strutbrace tidied up now


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

Glad you like and got it fited ok Mike. Make it look nice and spangly :smokin:

Looks loads better :thumbsup:


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

same strut brace as mine it flaked the paint off aswell so i sprayed mine gloss black, its on page 6


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

markpriorgts-t said:


> same strut brace as mine it flaked the paint off aswell so i sprayed mine gloss black, its on page 6


I like that idea, looks really good on your car :thumbsup:
and would look quite nice contrasting vs the polished stuff, since i dont want to get too bling bling.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

this was mine when i had the car

Yfrog Image : yfrog.com/mt1000433j


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

^^ now thats different how did you get it like that?


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

markpriorgts-t said:


> ^^ now thats different how did you get it like that?


I bought the cover like that. I was miss led tht there 24carot
gold but weren't


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

nazams said:


> I bought the cover like that. I was miss led tht there 24carot
> gold but weren't


bet that was a costly mistake, seen a few saudi cars done in gold, looks the nuts


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm getting it done again 
when but propa gold this time


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Still a lot to do but I've started.









Radiator brackets need doing, I want a Garage Defend carbon panel and maybe will paint the HKS intake pipes...


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

what is the colour of the cam covers toni? looks good
i redid my rad brackets and bonnet prop over the weekend, garage defend cooling panels really make a big difference


----------



## GTRFOREVER (Mar 1, 2010)

nazams said:


> I bought the cover like that. I was miss led tht there 24carot
> gold but weren't


 by m*j i presume lol


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

tonigmr2 said:


> Still a lot to do but I've started.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool theme going on Toni, love the purple covers and offcourse the HKS kevlar! :thumbsup:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

mr mugen said:


> what is the colour of the cam covers toni? looks good
> i redid my rad brackets and bonnet prop over the weekend, garage defend cooling panels really make a big difference


Can't make up my mind whether to polish or paint the brackets, probably will go for the latter.

The purple is off a scooter apparently, I just had them match the HKS oil cap.

Yes Jon, HKS Kansai covers.


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

wat do u guys think ??


----------



## PL_GTR (Apr 7, 2010)

so clean, very nice. i guess you didn't want to keep the nissan plate on the engine.


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

my Engine bay build by Abbey Motorsport :thumbsup:


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

a few pics after some changes


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

mine for now , needs a bit of metal polish as been a little neglected recently sitting on my drive way


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

here are a few of mine its taken the last few months to get to this point was a bog standard engine bay before:thumbsup:


----------



## GTR-guy (Feb 13, 2006)

mine as it is now! Still a work in progress!


----------



## b19bstgtr33 (Oct 12, 2005)

this is what mine looked like before i took apart and stripped to a bare shell.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

jaycabs said:


> mine for now , needs a bit of metal polish as been a little neglected recently sitting on my drive way




Jaycabs,

I'd like to see more pictures of where you've got your air filters positioned.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Scott said:


> Jaycabs,
> 
> I'd like to see more pictures of where you've got your air filters positioned.


i'll try get some pics on the weekend or earlier scott , when ever i get a chance.

ive not quite finished yet were ive put them as they are 2 mushroom type filters down in the bumper in view through the vent that shows were your intercooler piping is but tried to make some deflector plates but the plates turned out messy so ive got to try make some new ones that will be tidy.

reason for the deflector plates obviously to stop crap directly hitting the filters but being in the location it is also means some proper cool air to the filters


----------



## scoobytypera (Jul 20, 2008)

not in the same league as most of the engines on here


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

scoobytypera said:


> not in the same league as most of the engines on here


the red covers look good though , better than the standard matt black ones like i originally had on my R32 lol , flakey falling off


----------



## trophyyride (Jul 28, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> Can't make up my mind whether to polish or paint the brackets, probably will go for the latter.
> 
> The purple is off a scooter apparently, I just had them match the HKS oil cap.
> 
> Yes Jon, HKS Kansai covers.


I think you should polish it. For me it is effective and it will look more nice.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Ignition is imminent


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

I just like the fact that you took a tiny (But powerful) bike engine.....And moved it back some way into the cabin some more!


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

This is the development version, it has almost no nissan loom now, Ill iron out the bugs have a play on gravel then build a serious engine for it, either a stroker or force fed, depending on what class I decide on.
s2000's could be fun as a 1500cc


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Scott said:


> Jaycabs,
> 
> I'd like to see more pictures of where you've got your air filters positioned.


found an older pic scott which shows were ive mounted them but with out deflector plates or bumper fitted but i'll try get a pic through the bumper vent tomoro


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

more more !


----------



## rossmcleod (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## vettekiller (Feb 29, 2008)

creedonsr20det said:


> what turbo is on there? looks small for 750 wheel power !4094?



THAT'S A TO4Z !! AND YES IT CAN MAKE 750WHP

YOU can talk to rob from rip performance just made 811whp with same turbo!!

jeffrey


----------



## YB0THA (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## vintoni (Dec 6, 2007)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

il add mine to the list


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## marzocci (Sep 2, 2010)

Liking the clean look NG11. Nice job!


----------



## NG11 (May 3, 2010)

Another pic of mine, recently added a few more parts


----------



## Dr Meat (Dec 13, 2007)

Matty that oil cap is SWEET:bowdown1:


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

My old skyline with Trust Twin Td06 25g 

<script src='http://img696.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=10may4.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript></noscript>

<script src='http://img530.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=dscf1041edited.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript></noscript>

<script src='http://img375.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=dscf1043edited.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript></noscript>


----------



## danny-scott2308 (Sep 8, 2010)

i think ive just done my load.........


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)




----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

luv the pipework on that one matty!


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

trevbwhite said:


> luv the pipework on that one matty!


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben GTR (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice pipework!!

-B


----------



## h8skyliner33GTR (Nov 9, 2010)

matty32: Is that a real 400r? and is the piping sunline racing(SLR)?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its a real 400r

taken at FSW


----------



## TP_ (Jan 18, 2008)

Before my car got black instead of red.


----------



## iosifnur (Sep 3, 2008)

Si 186 said:


> +1 :thumbsup:


+1 lovely pipe work


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

Seeing these pics really makes me wanna go and polish my engine, these pictures are a BIG motivationboost


----------



## northstar34 (Jul 24, 2009)

Work in progress.


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

this is mine now all finished and in the car all done and just running it in now


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

finally a worthy pic for this thread


----------



## gtr_jocky (Sep 27, 2007)

Heres mine minus the sparkplug cover:thumbsup:

http://


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

Prety tame at the moment but plenty more to come 










My old 350Z


----------



## iosifnur (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is my silvia s15 with nur spec engine.....


----------



## iosifnur (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is my silvia s15 with rb26 nur spec engine...


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

wow that looks badass! more info on it ?


----------



## iosifnur (Sep 3, 2008)

R4VENS said:


> wow that looks badass! more info on it ?


Hi, it is a standard rb26 nur spec engine with precision turbine PT6262 and HKS F-CON V PRO...
540 whp at 1.2 bar boost...
Here is a sample from the dyno run... 
Silvia s15 greek on dyno - YouTube


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

looks sweet, sounds goood! You have too much toys.


----------



## iosifnur (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you my friend :thumbsup:... a lot of toys to play with... never boring... :clap:


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

750HP


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

...some very nice pics there


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

My 32 GTR engine bay now fully back to stock - all paint and hoses are original


----------



## DanW33gtr (Nov 10, 2011)

heres mine only had it a couple of months no problems atm exept a misfire! 
http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/2001/dsc3236.jpg


----------



## DanW33gtr (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

I gave my engine bay a spruce up , getting ready for the spring time..........


----------



## bucharest (Sep 18, 2010)

darn, no option to post image ?


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

My motor i just "rebuilt". Somethings to tidy up. Other than that semi happy with it.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

531 at the fly, just need to fit larger injectors and a remap to get me over 600 at the fly.
A dream to drive at this power level.

















Bob


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

Sooo whats that at the wheels bob


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

463 @ the wheels Glen.

Bob


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

Updated pic of mine after repaint and a few new goodies under the hood


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Mines nothing special compared to the above posted but its work in progress


----------



## veilside combat (Jan 26, 2009)

Heres my RB30 sporting GT4094R tubbie and a lot of supporting mods 










making 720 @1.6 Bar :thumbsup:

soon for sale guys will post up in for sale section in the new year heres what she sounds like 



cheers and a happy new year to you all 

Gazza


----------



## RSMagnuM (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice ones chaps ! :runaway:

Looks like theres some $ and £ spend here


----------



## Benizakura (Nov 27, 2008)

Here's mine for now. Gonna get it sold hopefully.


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## TJB (Nov 23, 2007)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice, I like where you have the Accusump mounted...maybe I will fit mine there when its back on the road:thumbsup:



TJB said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

synistrGT-R said:


>



Synistr,

I do like those Carbon suspension turrets. :clap:

Did you cover them in carbon yourself? Very Z-Tune.


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

I know it's off topic, but on the Evo forum I heard that powdercoating the rocker cover kept making the guy's Evo engine fail and require rebuild, because the paint was coming off. How true is this?


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

R322 said:


> I know it's off topic, but on the Evo forum I heard that powdercoating the rocker cover kept making the guy's Evo engine fail and require rebuild, because the paint was coming off. How true is this?


Uhm, did they powder coat the inside? :chairshot


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Lets hope not!

Bob


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Was it the same person that put sand or some thing alike in there engine oil to clean it through lol or the other one who put a degeasant in the oil again to clean it through ? Any one remember any of those???


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Is it safe for the engine to powdercoat the rocker cover then? I've only heard of it one time happening. Could have been a faulty engine, but he said it was the powdercoating.


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

Depends if they painted inside the rocker cover. Retards if they did.


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

Not quite done yet


----------



## dc2mike (Apr 17, 2008)

Not sure if i posted mine here, but here you go, enginebay 2011


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Love wire tucks, so much nicer to look at


----------



## dc2mike (Apr 17, 2008)

Yes it alot easier for the eye=)
Also no blue hoses all over the engine bay, thats the worst thing in the skyline enginebays imo=)


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

R322 said:


> Is it safe for the engine to powdercoat the rocker cover then? I've only heard of it one time happening. Could have been a faulty engine, but he said it was the powdercoating.


I think the problem was Beads left hidden in all the nooks and crannies from Bead blasting before painting that screws the engine internals,
seen some topics about it !:runaway:

had mine done on the R33 with no problem.


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

Scott said:


> Synistr,
> 
> I do like those Carbon suspension turrets. :clap:
> 
> Did you cover them in carbon yourself? Very Z-Tune.


Yes, sir, I covered them myself. I uses 12oz 2 x 2 twill weave carbon and it was a pain. Took 3 days per side, but the final result I am pleased with.
Yes, I saw pictures of the Z-Tune and decided to try to replicate as close as I could.
Thanks


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

not sure if i posted this but one of the nicer ones i have seen

genuine 400r at a track day in 2009


----------



## soolman32 (Jul 8, 2012)

Love this thread.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

or could go for carbon hard pipe kit like this chap

(they are available for R32/33/34)


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Keeerrrchhhing !


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## hksboost (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Love the thread... Some stunning looking engines. :thumbsup:


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Last pic is awesome looking keep them coming lads


----------



## saltyno1 (Sep 12, 2010)

this was mine, sooo gutted i sold her.


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

awesome engine pics


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Would not be 100% about doing the engine in pink...  But the more I look at it the more I like it,but I still like the one's done in gold IMO.


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

What would be the best way to have the rocker cover done.... painted or powdercoating. How much am I looking at paying,and anyone tell me the best place to take it....


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Not far off standard, but there will be a couple of changes over the next few months


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Bandit said:


> A couple of my engine bay.



WOW... Now that is stnning. very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)




----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Something different....  RB28Dett race spec...


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

Here is a few of the old R33 GTS+T ....Running over 400+
yes it first started life as a humble GTS.....:runaway:




[/QUOTE]

Not bad for the 2 wheeled drive version Skyline:flame:

Thanks to my son for taking these pic and uploading them...


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

Thought I'd restart my activity on the board by reviving this old thread. Seems I never posted any pictures of the final outcome. Well, here goes nothing:










Obviously no strut brace in the picture, but stock is still there I'm afraid. Hoping to go for a Kansai one before long to and to add some carbon bits as well to make it complete.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

^^Very classy looking


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Few changes to mine


----------



## ciapek (May 21, 2008)

Lookin bad ass


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

wow, looks just like a car i built years back LOL!!!




saltyno1 said:


> this was mine, sooo gutted i sold her.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Making 630 Whp.


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Very nice.. :thumbsup:


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Very nice that, simple, very clean and functional. Perfect


----------



## wilwak (Jun 3, 2013)

What a fab thread this is.

Never seen so many amazing engines.

Nice work folks! Love em! Well impressed.

Makes my standard one look so dull!! :nervous:


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]

latest look of mine, now ive replaced 40 bolts with anodised washers and cap screws, thanks endo, for showing me the lubricant to use to stop any reaction with the different metals. im loving my new strut brace too.
593 wbhp 546 torques atw.


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

^ thats a nice bay! opcorn:

What lubricant is it for stopping rust coming on the bolts?


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Saifskyline said:


> What lubricant is it for stopping rust coming on the bolts?


Would have thought he means to stop the stainless bolts reacting to the ali washers....?


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

ab20000 said:


> Would have thought he means to stop the stainless bolts reacting to the ali washers....?


And reacting with the Ali wings


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

goghat said:


> And reacting with the Ali wings


Oh ok, what's it called? Would be very useful to know


----------



## chuckle2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

some of these are a work of art ,time to get the polish out :runaway:


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

Here is one of mine


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

richardr33 said:


> Here is one of mine
> View attachment 8513


Very elegant. I'm liking that alot.


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

That's what mine looks like except for the blue silicone tubing to the right. 
Now it's black.


----------



## wardy88 (Jul 20, 2009)

My rb30/26 when it was in my s14a  now sat on the garage floor


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

richardr33 said:


> Here is one of mine
> View attachment 8513


That is nice - not usually a fan of fancy strut bars as for me it's a functional thing but that is really nice. Cam covers look great as well.


----------



## Silviagtr85 (Oct 7, 2012)

Mine in a s14


----------



## scummy (Mar 9, 2009)

White r33 GTR making 630hp looks so OEM ! 
Badass sleeper engine bay


----------



## teetee (Jun 30, 2013)

just rebuilted engine, cleaned and painted parts, need more polishing and little attention for couple parts.. but allready way better than previously.


----------



## Ok`n (May 30, 2008)

Still under progress, need a catch tank and new swaybar++


----------



## r32r33r34r35 (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow some lovely engine's out there


----------



## Niels (Apr 6, 2010)

Mine:


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Niels said:


> Mine:


Now that's stunning..... Love the orange. Very nice


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## roki_86 (Oct 24, 2010)

bump this thread with my new setup


----------



## Garage12 (Sep 13, 2012)

as it stands, not finished yet


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Garage 12 is that a single bov you are running? Looks like tial.

Here's mine unfinished. Still need a centre plaque fit coil cover and carbon cooling panel


----------



## Garage12 (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeh it's a 50mm tial


----------



## Niels (Apr 6, 2010)

Small update


----------



## meathead (Sep 3, 2006)

96 vspec 550awhp


----------



## shaun1 (May 10, 2006)

Has anyone done a mid night purple cam covers?


----------



## RB26DETTpowered (Dec 10, 2014)

@MarkMcQ

That engine bay looks nice and clean! Worth the upkeep.


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)




----------



## wilfsp1 (Sep 27, 2004)

N1.


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

Neils - Nice neat bay there.


Tranq - Very clean






Since this is for engines and bays here my engine before installation, I think RB's have to be one of the nicest looking engines:















My goal for my bay way to have everything as neat and tidy as possible and keep it free of clutter. I think it worked out ok but I'm thinking of removing the centre return from the fuel rail as it would look neater without the line going over the plenum.































































The rest of the piping is now finished and I just got it back from being polished, just need to go photos of the finished setup.


----------



## nismo4342 (Oct 1, 2010)

NICE PIC


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Sure I've posted before but here's my 2.


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

TABZ said:


> Sure I've posted before but here's my 2.





The red one is my old car, looks great, surely that strut brace is'nt better than the titanium one I had on it.


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

What is this that has the lead going to it next to the catch tank?

Nice car BTW mate.


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

ab20000 said:


> What is this that has the lead going to it next to the catch tank?
> 
> Nice car BTW mate.


looks like a military spec wiring loom bulkhead connector to me 

for nice shave & tuck job 

Nigel :thumbsup:


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

richardr33 said:


> The red one is my old car, looks great, surely that strut brace is'nt better than the titanium one I had on it.



Sadly the last owner removed it.


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

ab20000 said:


> What is this that has the lead going to it next to the catch tank?
> 
> Nice car BTW mate.


Thanks


^^ Nigel is correct, its a Mil spec bulkhead connector for my custom engine harness and the other side goes to my ECU and fusebox. No need to feed wiring through the bulkhead to remove the engine, simply twist and pull, 10 second job.


----------



## cyclone (Jan 3, 2015)

First R34 in the UK to be fitted with OSGiken's 3.15 ltr stroker Engine, producing 818 BHP. Long stroke crank, 87mm forged pistons, Nismo Big End bearings, HKS super flow filters, Twin Garrett GT2860-10 Turbo's, Nismo Manifold, Blitz nur spec stainless system, GReeddy Intercooler, Tomei High 260 degree 9.1 mm lift cams, trust kevlar timing belt, Apexi power hand held power commander, GReddy Iridium spark plugs, RC Engineering 750cc injectors, Tomei fuel pressure regulator, Tomei Twin in tank fuel pums (high pressure) Nismo race fuel pump, ATi Crank damper kit, Trust sump extension, Nismo oversize Rad, Nismo Titanium Strut brace.=818 BHP at the wheels, all built by RB Motorsport.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Not posted one for a while...


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

EF Ian that's a work of art, can't imagine that was cheap but a very tasteful mod.

matt j, that bay is stunning, certainly different too


----------



## cyclone (Jan 3, 2015)

I hope this is the correct size. I am new to this, so sorry for any crap images. 
This is my R34 GTR V=Spec the first fitted with the then new OSGiken 3.2 stroker motor, producing 818 BHP at the wheels


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

TABZ said:


> matt j, that bay is stunning, certainly different too


Cheers TABZ, it's definitely different, quite a lot of unique parts.


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

TABZ said:


> EF Ian that's a work of art, can't imagine that was cheap but a very tasteful mod.


Thanks, its one of my favourite parts, both functional and nice to look at and very handy anytime the engine has to come out.


It wasn't cheap but it was the best option as otherwise I'd have had to buy a second hand harness with brittle plugs and connectors and old crispy wiring and then modify it for me ECU and the extra sensors. This way I have neat tucked harness with brand new everything and all my extras sensors and connectors in place and its made with the best materials so it will last and not give me any bother. Its the same type of harness that is used on F1 cars.


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

heres mine just back from RK tuning this week!


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Hosaka R34


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Mine


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

Here's mine slightly messy as wasn't 100% completed


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Borg Warner! nice!


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

GTRSTILL said:


> Borg Warner! nice!



It's a efr 9180 mate


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

trevbwhite said:


> heres mine just back from RK tuning this week!



Looks very nice and super tidy trev, what's your engine specs?

Dan


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

RKTuning said:


>


This look very like the setup on a racecar, Gibson racing I think?


----------



## mhhforyou (Jul 12, 2012)

all before ic change...


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Build so far.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Love the crackle... who did that for you?


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)




----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Me and my engine builder mate


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Fantastic job you have done. Really impressive. Is it quite a complicated process?


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Not really mate it's the drying process and heat that effects the wrinkle.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Taven888 said:


> Build so far.


That's so tasty.


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks a lot of hours has got into it!


----------



## Night stalker (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Marcus_gtr (May 7, 2012)

Building up my engine


----------



## IMGOD32 (Aug 30, 2015)

Here's my baby


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

Update from previous with my bay finished:


----------



## m3dim (Aug 22, 2013)

Mine...


----------



## KChampion (Jan 19, 2016)

so clean


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

at least it´s black! :wavey:


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Update.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

What induction system is that?

It looks like K&N filters, but the inlet pipes??


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Just made them ourselves for best flow etc 
Yeah k an n filters apex Ones are way to small


----------



## paul450 (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## JoGoGTR (Sep 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Night stalker (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

There's no replacement for displacement 

One of the oil burner family bus: DMS Automotive tuned Q7 6.0L V12.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

paul450 said:


>


I like it a lot! What turbos are they? What's the spool up on them like?


----------



## paul450 (Jul 4, 2006)

Jimbostir said:


> I like it a lot! What turbos are they? What's the spool up on them like?


thanks 

the turbos are hks2835 and they are quite laggy don't really have anything till 4500rpm +


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

They look the plums!!


----------



## teetee (Jun 30, 2013)

Couple pics from car show a month ago


----------



## Alex1710 (Sep 21, 2015)

Mine


----------



## UAE_GODZILLA (Apr 12, 2016)

my bnr34. stock


----------



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

*My"Pepperami's engine bay*

I thought I would just add my engine bay pics to this thread, these pics show before and after ;o)

Martyn


----------



## Nelis7 (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

With the HKS Racing Chamber fitted. Gotta say I really love the clean look.


----------



## Hulk Hogan (Apr 1, 2015)

andreasgtr said:


> With the HKS Racing Chamber fitted. Gotta say I really love the clean look.


I take it the Racing Chamber is the name for the boost pipes? 
If so, looks awesome. If not then... I'm sure it's awesome too! :chuckle:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## V11GVN (Oct 16, 2013)

:0):0);0)


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Very nice. Looks super clean, great stuff


----------



## V11GVN (Oct 16, 2013)

ab20000 said:


> Very nice. Looks super clean, great stuff


Thanks. 
A lot of time & £££'s put in.
She completely stripped her and replaced everything !!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Bit more refurbishment done earlier this year, just one or two little bits to sort now.


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> Bit more refurbishment done earlier this year, just one or two little bits to sort now.


Purple fasteners are a nice touch! Where'd you get those from, Toni? Do they do other colours? Gotta love a yellow R34! Sadly, mine is just a 1/32 scale RC Xmodz car, lol.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Engine dress up kit, several places do them. Can get lots of different colours!


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> Engine dress up kit, several places do them. Can get lots of different colours!


I'll have a look, cheers!


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> Bit more refurbishment done earlier this year, just one or two little bits to sort now.


Have you done away with the eyebrows on the headlights?

They looked cool


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah, they're in the boot!


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

Some nice pictures there. Makes my standard bay look a bit `plain`


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> Yeah, they're in the boot!


Prob look better on the headlights!:chuckle:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

No I am now post-brows!


----------



## Mark N (Sep 22, 2008)

This is an old photo of mine.
Not much has changed in the last 8 years apart from swapping the Cusco brace for a Kansai item.


----------



## V11GVN (Oct 16, 2013)

*My R33 GTR*

Eventually got my GTR back


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

Very Nice


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

Red Duke said:


> Purple fasteners are a nice touch! Where'd you get those from, Toni? Do they do other colours?


Titanium Engine Bay Dress Up Bolt Kits
All of theirs are titanium. They make several kits for the R32/R33/R34


----------



## mcacuk (Jan 18, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## spekterg35 (Oct 27, 2015)

Some beautiful bays in here.

The RB26 Engine Bays Of R's Meeting - Speedhunters


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

*Voodoo Child*


----------



## spekterg35 (Oct 27, 2015)

Before and after a little cleaning.


----------



## GRKGTR (Dec 21, 2015)

Currently...


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Fully standard with old style nismo strut bar


----------



## sunnyb11 (Nov 18, 2014)

jnoor said:


> Fully standard with old style nismo strut bar


clean AF


----------



## JoGoGTR (Sep 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O.J (Nov 7, 2017)

mine looks like this.


----------



## Brexfast (Nov 17, 2014)

Still a work in progress but getting there.


----------



## mason88 (Dec 12, 2016)

Working progress


----------



## ashleyishiding (Apr 27, 2017)

Heres mine


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

:wavey:


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Finally managed to work out how to post a pic so one of the stagea engine bay now it has the new engine


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

RSVFOUR said:


> Finally managed to work out how to post a pic so one of the stagea engine bay now it has the new engine
> 
> View attachment 224585


Wow looks the business
Is this the one that used to be on the engine stand at Bobs?


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Yes finally in the car and running


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

BOB GTR34 said:


>


Now there's a Reg plate that has some history on here. (All good of course)

Cracking engine bay buy the way!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks Scott for your kind words, i have a folder full of history about the car. I once caught up with rocket ronnie he mentioned he remembered the plate & car.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

BOB GTR34 said:


>


May I ask what ignition system/coilpacks you’re using? Looks like serious business


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> May I ask what ignition system/coilpacks you’re using? Looks like serious business


Mercury coils from Owen Developments :thumbsup:


----------

